# When the Meds run out - Beware the crazies



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

For those that read Lights out...you understand

There will be two types.. those that are crazy WITHOUT them and those that are crazy looking for them.

In the event of a SHTF happening.. chances are illegal drugs will disappear for some time... this will cause those addicted to start searching and robbing and looting

then after about 30 days and again at 60+ there will be a wave of folks that will start to have mental problems after their prescribed anti-XXX meds are gone

this will be bad in bigger cities but smaller places will also have a few


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

No problem. We have more ammo than they have pills. 

There are PLENTY of crazies out there right now, who don't take their prescribed meds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Unfortunately what Maine Marine describes is a dangerous target rich environment. Addicts to the harder drugs will not be deterred by normal means.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good reefer can cure anythihng.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

There going to be some class "A" predators out there some of them will be looking for drugs also. 
be caucus


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Good reefer can cure anythihng.


Yep an yust a littlee and it do not sean to afect your thinking murch at al


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

While this may seem to be a "good thing" for some of you, what happen to those that truely need meds to survive like insulin in the old days that required refegeration to store. Those folks will die a very horrible death.

So maybe we ought to not be sitting back and gloating over what happens to crazed druggies and do what needs to be done to keep civilization alive for as long as possible


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have plenty of meds that we need, years worth.
Brother, an md, will be bringing along a lot more of everything.
Have plenty of "pills" for the crazies, they range in weight from 55gr. To 190gr.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> There going to be some class "A" predators out there some of them will be looking for drugs also.
> be caucus


I'm going to hang a sign on the front door, "Free Lead Poisoning Test. No Waiting."

As far as I know, strung out smack addicts and meth addicts aren't bulletproof, are they?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yep an yust a littlee and it do not sean to afect your thinking murch at al


Right but it can make folks right funny.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I think a huge majority of the drug dependent will eliminate themselves rather quickly. 
Acting stupid in total chaos can get you gone in a hurry, with no publicity (no one will notice you're gone).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This ties in with what we've seen in the last few "mass shootings". People on psychiatric medication deciding to stop their pill popping, and dropping off the deep end quickly.
Not only will we be dealing with people *seeking* meds, but we'll be dealing with those that go absolutely mental without them.
Bad times.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

We have that situation in my family. My eldest daughter has this piece of $#!t boyfriend that qualifies. He's a real loser. Pills in the AM, pills at night, always shifting his moods with the wind. He hasn't hit her YET, which is why he still draws breath, but he's emotionally abusive as the day is long. Sadly, since she's in her 20's and no longer lived under my roof, I can't do much to break them up. The more I try, the more it drives her into his arms. I'm sure every father with a daughter is familiar with this story. lol

I asked her what the meds her takes are for, and all she will say is "He needs the morning ones to help wake up, and the evening ones to help to go to sleep." I got the prescription names and asked my Dr, and he said that based on the meds, the kids patterns of behavior, etc, he's most likely Manic-depressive and/or bi-polar.

I confronted her about it, and she got REALLY shifty. She started doing that verbal dance she does whenever she doesn't want to tell me the truth, but doesn't want to overtly lie to me either. Confirmation enough. 

Now, I hate this kid. I can't state that enough. He has been a BAD influence in her life, and she's weak-willed enough to let him walk all over her and just take over her life. We have spent years trying to build up her self-esteem and "sense of self", and convince her that she is well worth more than she thinks she is, but it just never took and she believes that she is only as good as this looser tells her she is.

We had the talk a few months ago again about who is allowed here after "the fall". We're prepping for 7, with a little extra for maybe one or two people tops, so both of my adult daughters know the score. No boyfriends allowed back here when SHTF happens, unless there i a ring on that finger. Haven't told them, but we'll make an exception for a quality individual/ right guys even if there is no ring yet. My younger daughter (also in her 20's) is completely onboard and understands, but when I told my eldest that I don't care if there *IS* a ring or not, her boyturd will NOT be allowed in my house, she went through the roof. Called me unfair, and a few other words that caused a sidebar discussion (loudly) about respect in my house, and said she just couldn't understand my refusal. I told her that I know/have known 3 people that are bi-polar & manic throughout my life, including her boyturd. Two of them, while they still have the occasional issue, are well-controlled by their meds, and really only have serious issues when they go off the meds. Her tool has constant issues, even when he *IS* on meds. Once those run out, he will be just plain dangerous, and I will *NOT* bring that danger into the house. Especially when we are trying to survive, and the likelihood of his meds running out is 100%.

She says "I'd be willing to take that risk!". I laughed, and told her that was just proof of immature thinking and selfishness, that she would subject her entire family to that risk for a boyfriend. Sadly, since she seems to spend much of her life worshiping at the alter of her douche-bag boyfriend, she just can't / won't get the understanding.

On one hand it hurts because even though I detest the looser, I love my daughter and don't want to cause her pain. My daughter has a mild emotional developmental disability. It doesn't retard her cognitive abilities, but despite being in her 20's her emotional maturity is in it's mid-teens. This issue has caused her a lot of problems throughout her life, and his jerk is one of them. Basically, she'll be a "teenager" between the ears until she's roughly 30 or so best guess.

So anyway, I can see the OPs point right here close to home. Even though all 3 of the children are told *NOT* to tell friends, boy/girl friends, etc about the prepping, I know my eldest has. I know this train-wreck of a human being is counting on coming to my house "if anything happens", because I seriously doubt my daughter has told him he's not allowed. And since she will, like a teenager, continue to act in an immature way, I expect to see them both at my front door when SHTF. The real questions I worry about are...

1) What will his barely controlled self do when I refuse him entry?
2) What will my daughter do? Will she come in where she has at least a chance of survival, or will she go with him, and die?
3) If she comes in and leaves him, will she forgive me? Due to her emotional immaturity, she holds onto things forever it seems.
4) God forbid something "happens" at the front door (he pulls a knife, etc), how will she handle it? She'd be shattered, but would she recover?

Ok honestly, I didn't mean to go this far down the rabbit-hole when I started typing. lol Just sort of came out. Anyway, point is I agree with the OP. There will be all sorts of issues post-SHTF due to meds AND drugs running out. Not to mention, even if dealers DO still have a stash, what will they take for payment? Cash will be worthless. Trading ass for drugs will on ly go so far. What do addicts have that a dealer would want other than that? I doub't many addicts have a food stockpile at home. lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Egyas said:


> We have that situation in my family. My eldest daughter has this piece of $#!t boyfriend that qualifies. He's a real loser. Pills in the AM, pills at night, always shifting his moods with the wind. He hasn't hit her YET, which is why he still draws breath, but he's emotionally abusive as the day is long. Sadly, since she's in her 20's and no longer lived under my roof, I can't do much to break them up. The more I try, the more it drives her into his arms. I'm sure every father with a daughter is familiar with this story. lol
> 
> I asked her what the meds her takes are for, and all she will say is "He needs the morning ones to help wake up, and the evening ones to help to go to sleep." I got the prescription names and asked my Dr, and he said that based on the meds, the kids patterns of behavior, etc, he's most likely Manic-depressive and/or bi-polar.
> 
> ...


So to clarify, just in case I might have misread something - your daughter's boyfriend is a Manic-depressive and/or bi-polar turd?


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yup. You read correctly.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I had a crash course in bi-polar quite a few years back. I got involved with this woman, she never said she was bi-polar, until I was already emotionally involved, but to be honest, I had never heard of it anyway. Rational thought for your daughter is to get away from him as quick as she can, but alas, the heart wants what the heart wants. 
You are right, IMO, he will be a danger if you bring him in, on his meds=bad, off his meds= much much worse. Best of luck to both you and your daughter.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That's a tough one Egyas. As a father, stomaching the thought of giving up my daughter to some d-bag because she chose him over me would just about kill me.
This situation will likely lead to a dark place for you. A place where you must make a decision that she will hate you for, but will keep her safe and alive.
The flip side would be a place where you let her know she isn't welcome any longer if she brings him. Honestly, that would be worse for me.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> That's a tough one Egyas. As a father, stomaching the thought of giving up my daughter to some d-bag because she chose him over me would just about kill me.
> This situation will likely lead to a dark place for you. A place where you must make a decision that she will hate you for, but will keep her safe and alive.
> The flip side would be a place where you let her know she isn't welcome any longer if she brings him. Honestly, that would be worse for me.


Indeed. In the end, if it's post-SHTF and I'm not worried about the cops dragging me away and no longer being here to protect the rest of the family, I know what decision I will make.

*NO* a chain of events I look forward to by any means, but protecting the family comes first.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cruel to say, but the bulk of the family comes first.
There are the others you have to worry about, you cannot risk their lives to satisfy her.
If he shows up at the door post SHTF, shoot the bastard, most likely will give you justification right then and there.
If no justification, have them depart together, you may not be able to save all, but the others are still under your wing. 
I know it would be a hard choice, but the "many" come first.
Besides the turd could have the opportunity in the future to kill all of you to enhance his survival.
I can tell you this, in a post SHTF situation here, there would be those who would be shot on sight and some of them twice.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm, I think supply will be lower but it will not "dry up"

prices will go up though.

Often batches of drugs are made in really big lots. The people making these drugs are doing so in many cases, disconnected from the grid, due to various smart meters and other inventions people have had to make systems that run separate from the detection systems.

Meanwhile other types of drugs are made and smuggled into countries.

Oddly I think the "illicit" market will be far more secure than the "pharmacuetical market"

However most likely there will be an increase of imports if domestic production fails, and prices will go up after a while.

The issues involved in "production failure" are way more serious than the drugs ending. Since people often have a months supply of prescriptions it likely will not be something immediately felt.


Also if people "need" the drugs to survive they won't be much of an issue when it runs out.


As far as crazies, lots of people who use meds are actually fully functional, they just use drugs to increase functions.

In fact there really aren't a lot of people that are not institutionalized that are "really out of touch" we are talking far fewer than violent criminals who aren't medicated.


For the most part it is just a false stereotype that people on meds are "crazies" some of these people just think differently, but are in no way violent whatsoever.


Likewise the idea that many drug users steal to fund their habit is secondary in fact there are probably way more casual drug users than drug addicts. 

Without supply robbing people will have no purpose because, they won't be able to get any anyway - actually causing a reduction of crime.


In crisis people are more worried about food and water than drugs.

You know if organized crimes illicit market dries up people will have no benefit from committing crimes to support addictions.

Its hard to imagine but people will be "worn out" and suffering and won't be able to function - so really won't be a danger unless you go to them.


Most people on meds just are sad. very few are dangerous off drugs. Its the violent people that are going to be the danger, not the people out of touch with indoctrinated belief systems and the footings of communication.


Its hard to believe that 1 in 100 people are violent psychopaths. That is right cause they aren't according to Hare

"The most startling finding to emerge from Hare's work is that the popular image of the psychopath as a remorseless, smiling killer -- Paul Bernardo, Clifford Olson, John Wayne Gacy -- while not wrong, is incomplete. Yes, almost all serial killers, and most of Canada's dangerous offenders, are psychopaths, but violent criminals are just a tiny fraction of the psychopaths around us. Hare estimates that 1 percent of the population -- 300,000 people in Canada -- are psychopaths."
(Oh and that is like only a few hundred people in Canada that is like 1 in 100,000)

In fact it is a tiny fraction.

If statistics are true, most of the violence would happen in "black communities" or around black communities if DOJ statistics are remotely true that 85% of violent crimes are committed by "black people"

in fact in the US it appears that perhaps 1 in 300 people are violent. and 85% of those would be in black communities (whether true or not)

Now most of these issues are likely "casual/situational"

so sure perhaps half million people will be a danger but this has nothing to do with crazies, in fact there will likely be more threats from SANE people who recognize the issues than "people who are out of touch"


Most violent crimes are just non life threatening attacks. 

So in fact we might see more like 50,000 threats out there and most of them are in jails already.


Also as long as prisons stay secured then most of the threats will be neutralized.


Further in that a much larger number of criminals will be thieves, and that the real "threats" and violence" will result in vigilante justice as a result of any WROL that occurs. However this will in the long run reduce the property crime rates and the violent crime will in turn reduce.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Well written Will


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I got an idea, lets round up all the medicated people and terminate them. Heck lets not stop there and terminate the blacks, gypsy, gays and jews. oh, wait the Nazi's already tried that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Egyas, 

I pray for your pain as a Father. You must know that you have to focus on the bigger picture, which you have. I applaud you for that stand. Maybe we will eventually leave if he is ignored, and seek a wider acceptance elsewhere... hope for this. If he does not, they WILL SHOW UP at your door. This is where you will have to make a stand. A tough stand indeed. I can only say that you need to support your daughter in all the ways only a Dad can and let her feel your love for her. Show her how big it is and be there for her, but let her know where the line is. Do little things..... just for her and try to mend some fences but leave him out of it and do not include him. This will allow you to perhaps gain forgiveness if it comes down to it.......as you stated she will mature someday, maybe sooner than you think.

I always have a plan B in all situations, so here are a couple suggestions:

Let him in your group and make him the head of recon missions and send him out daily with a list. A hard to find list. In bad places.
Or..........I know a guy.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> While this may seem to be a "good thing" for some of you, what happen to those that truely need meds to survive like insulin in the old days that required refegeration to store. Those folks will die a very horrible death.
> 
> So maybe we ought to not be sitting back and gloating over what happens to crazed druggies and do what needs to be done to keep civilization alive for as long as possible


While I could stand to due without snuff and soda. I don't want "disaster" to be the way I get that done.

As for the other 2 groups. The first, I will do everything I can to prevent thier death. When prevention is no longer an option I will do everything I can to make thier passing comfortable. The second group will be dispatched swiftly with great predijuse.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> While I could stand to due without snuff and soda. I don't want "disaster" to be the way I get that done.
> 
> As for the other 2 groups. The first, I will do everything I can to prevent thier death. When prevention is no longer an option I will do everything I can to make thier passing comfortable. The second group will be dispatched swiftly with great predijuse.


Glad your feeling better this morning SecretPrepper.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So if you are a prepper and are on or have a family member on one of these meds I guess you've got some tough decisions to make. 

I am talking the prescription meds not the hard stuff.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Criminals are sometimes a very crafty lot. Witness the planning of the prison escape in New York state a few
months ago. If the prisons empty out during a major SHTF scenario, the immediate area is "in for it"! And 
not many criminal types (like gang members) are inclined to be preppers, so, they will be very unprepared and
desperate. My expectation is that they will be employing violence to kill / steal from others to perpetuate
their own miserable existence. I have a brother who has been addicted to drugs for the majority of his adult
life. I don't want him to know my home address or phone number! Yeah, it's that bad!

None of us will have any use for them. I will be offering no olive branch. Past behavior is a fair indicator
or what to expect in the future.

But the criminal types will not be the only ones in desperate straits. Anyone who has no supplies will be in
a similar frame of mind. How many preppers are out there? How many unprepared are out there? A quick
offhand guess is we shall be outnumbered hundreds to one. And that is at a minimum! This is an untenable 
situation. 

I have witnessed many bipolar individuals (at my ER former employment) who would take their medication
regularly and you would never know they were affected by any underlying mental aberrancy. The problem
is that they will often begin to believe that they are JUST FINE and will then STOP TAKING THEIR MEDS!!
This is NOT to say that they will all do this...quite the contrary, but many will. Each individual will have
their own degree of illness as well...some will be crippled by it while other's will be only minimally 
affected. But, as has been pointed out, the MEDS WILL RUN OUT! Each of us will have to assess how much 
of the extra load they will represent we will be able to tolerate. With all our systems being sorely tested, 
the amount we can take may be far less than it has been before.

Bottom line? 

Those who cannot pull their own weight will be "a hole in the bucket". I, for one, cannot put my
family at risk to save them. And...my best information from several different sources says that many
forms of mental illness are hereditary. It's in the genes. The gene pool could use a little chlorine.

Those who are dependant upon medication (for instance diabetics) or technology to continue living
(kidney dialysis patients) will be gone quickly. Sorry for all of you...nothing I can do for that. But
the criminals, the gangs, the "crazies" and the "liabilities" will not depart so rapidly...yet have no
place in the rebuild of society after SHFT...WROL.

Buy more ammo!

Grim


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Let them come MM, let them come, let them come, We have plenty of Ammo to deal with nut cases.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> Criminals are sometimes a very crafty lot. Witness the planning of the prison escape in New York state a few
> months ago. If the prisons empty out during a major SHTF scenario, the immediate area is "in for it"! And
> not many criminal types (like gang members) are inclined to be preppers, so, they will be very unprepared and
> desperate. My expectation is that they will be employing violence to kill / steal from others to perpetuate
> ...


Best to adhere to the Rick Grimes Code of Conduct concerning potential prisoner threats:


----------

